# milk bath suggestions



## One_Shining_Star (Oct 2, 2008)

I was lucky enough to pick up some glass milk bottles today for FREE!     I think they would make wonderful Christmas gifts if I filled them with milk bath ingredients.  

I was thinking, dry milk, sea salt, oatmeal, and some dried herbs.  Any suggestions or warnings for this endeavor?  

Also they don't have caps.  How do I cap them?  They are modern bottles that had plastic caps.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooh, you could also make a sweet milk facial exfoliant, with powdered milk, fine ground cornmeal, and ground lavender buds, chamomile, and orange peel. You mix the dry ingredients with whatever liquid face soap you use. Or even a dry face mask, with powdered rosehips, peppermint, and kaolin clay. And mix that with whatever liquid you want. I know that wasn't the question, but since I don't have a bathtub, I know nothing about milk baths lol.. But I would think corks would make fine tops for it, with raffia string tied around the top.


----------



## One_Shining_Star (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooooh, yeah corks.  I'll see if I can find them somewhere...


----------



## Deda (Oct 4, 2008)

They sound so cute! Milk baths in Milk bottles - very nice!

If the corks don't work out for you try calling a great big huge packaging store.  See if someone there can tell you what size cap you would need.  

I find the sales people at Kols Containers very helpful.  They have helped me find all sorts of crazy packing things in the past.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 6, 2008)

How about shredding some dark chocolate in there? Or perhaps honey powder? Sounds so delightful! I love milk baths.


----------



## One_Shining_Star (Oct 6, 2008)

Honey comes in powdered form???   :shock:     What else comes in powdered form?


----------



## carebear (Oct 6, 2008)

be careful, glass gets slippery in wet hands and bathrooms typically have tile floors...

I love a milk bath with powdered goats milk.  I had forgotten all about my plans to make that up for Christmas...


----------



## Healinya (Oct 6, 2008)

One_Shining_Star said:
			
		

> Honey comes in powdered form???   :shock:     What else comes in powdered form?



http://www.atlanticspice.com/store/herb ... tegory.asp

It's listed alphebetical. I made the edible body powder with it that I believe I got the idea from this forum... it was pretty interesting.


----------



## char (Oct 7, 2008)

Speaking of powdered forms of ingredients and ground cornmeal, how do you guys normally grind things into powder form?  

No to hi-jhack this thread, but just want to learn what tools/methods you use to grind things.  Of course, I'm talking about things that are in somewhat chunky form or large granules, flower buds, salt, etc.


----------



## Deda (Oct 7, 2008)

I like to use my Magic Bullet.  I got it at Costco, but haven't seen it there in a while.  Macy'sputs them on sale 1/2 off every so often.

It works great for bath bombs, too.  Grind the citric acid, and larger crystal salts before you mix, the fine powder makes rock hard bombs with no crumbs.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 7, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> I like to use my Magic Bullet.  I got it at Costco, but haven't seen it there in a while.  Macy'sputs them on sale 1/2 off every so often.
> 
> It works great for bath bombs, too.  Grind the citric acid, and larger crystal salts before you mix, the fine powder makes rock hard bombs with no crumbs.



I'm curious, how long have you had your Magic Bullet? I've had two of them break on me, both times the blades stripped. I would actually like to buy another one (or two) of those now that I soapmake.. hadn't thought of how useful it could be, it would definately be useful..


----------



## char (Oct 7, 2008)

Healinya said:
			
		

> I've had two of them break on me, both times the blades stripped. .



When you say the blades stripped, are you referring to the black grooved plastic pieces that make contact?  The ones that look like airplane turbines?

Look online, you will find sellers selling only these black plastic gears for a few bucks which will save you the hassle of buying the entire thing.  Also, if the black gear thing begins to stop spinning after a while, it is likely that the entire motor has dropped a quarter of an inch or so and the entire motor is actually hanging by the black gear.  

I had all these problems happen to me and figured out how to correct them.  The second item I mentioned will be more difficult, but if you unscrew the bottom piece, make sure the motor is firmly in place and not dangling as the entire assembly hangs basically from the top with only 2 screws.  Make sure you unplug it before doing any disassembly!!!

Back to the grinding question, does the Magic Bullet do a fine enough grind?  I never used mine for griding.  Does anyone use a mortar and pestle or use a mortar style coffee grinder?


----------



## Deda (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm, I think I've had it for at least 3 years.  I've got 2 of them, one for smoothies and one for soap.


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 7, 2008)

I use my coffee grinder for grinding. Ok, colloidal oatmeal is just finely ground oatmeal. I use my coffee grinder, & it's much cheaper grinding it yourself whatever "it" is.

fromnaturewithlove.com has tons of powdered additives!!


----------



## Healinya (Oct 7, 2008)

Have I mentioned lately how much I love this message board? I unscrewed everything I could, rescrewed it tightly... and it's fixed.   I'm so happy. Thanks so much.


----------



## One_Shining_Star (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 13, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess it goes without saying but if you use oatmeal, but sure you grind it really fine, otherwise it will clog a drain LOL
(don't ask.)


----------



## char (Oct 13, 2008)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned lately how much I love this message board? I unscrewed everything I could, rescrewed it tightly... and it's fixed.   I'm so happy. Thanks so much.



No problem Healinya, I'm glad to help and contribute (in the limited areas) where I can.  I'm new here so I'm glad to have found a forum where members are actively helping each other.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm happy I had saved it all this time. It was the first one that broke on me. The second one.. well, when that broke I made sure it would stay broken :wink:  I'm Italian, our hands are always flying and we aren't afraid to throw things lol.. But I do still have all the containers from both, which is good.. I'm glad they weren't on the counter during my little tantrum


----------



## Michelle1210 (Oct 14, 2008)

*   1/3 cup powdered milk
    * 1/2 cup olive oil (or other)
    * 1/2 cup runny honey
    * 1 1/2 cups bath soap
    * 1 teaspoon essential oil or fragrance oil (or more)

Directions

   1.

      In a glass bowl put the powdered milk, add half of the oil and make that into a paste to get the lumps out.
   2.

      Add the rest of the oil, add the honey, mix well, and then add the liquid soap, mix again.
   3.

      Now add your choice of essential or fragrance oil.
   4.

      Using a funnel, pour into a bottle.
   5.

      Shake before use, if it separates don't worry that is normal.


----------



## One_Shining_Star (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2008)

When I'm making a milk bath I like to use both Sea Salt & Epson Salt with the powdered milk.  I love the idea of milk jugs for milk bath - that is just too cool!

Cheers


----------

